# how to watch/switch off air antenna via Hdvr2?



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

My question is how can I watch off air antenna via Hdvr2. Is there a switch on the remote to switch to off air while Directv is viewable in a different room. For example I am watching Directv in the living room but someone else wants to watch local ch. 5 in a different room, can it be switched?

With the 721 unit...platinum remote, I press the tv/video button and can watch off air. How is it done the the Hdvr2?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

The HDVR2 does not have a TV/ANT button. The unit has a STANDY BY mode. You have to shut off the unit, go to DTV central, then select standy by.

On the ant/cable jack on the rear of the reciever even states the jack is a standy by only jack.

I wish it did have a ant button.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I never have understood why people connect their cable (or OTA) to the satellite TV receiver. If you are investing in satellite TV you ought to be willing to invest enough into a decent TV that has RF *and* video inputs. Connect the cable (or OTA) signal to the TV RF in and the satellite to TV the video input (preferably S-video).


----------



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

The nice thing about the DVR is that even in stand-by it will still record set programs! Kinda cool feature.
The reason people use the cable input it to be able to switch back to cable when the DVR is in s/b


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

It would be nice to have a unit that would convert rf to composite, but I guess that would mean having another tuner in there.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill R _
> *I never have understood why people connect their cable (or OTA) to the satellite TV receiver. If you are investing in satellite TV you ought to be willing to invest enough into a decent TV that has RF and video inputs. Connect the cable (or OTA) signal to the TV RF in and the satellite to TV the video input (preferably S-video). *


It's for those of us unfortunate few who have wives who *refuse* to use satellite technology. :shrug:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Another issue may be a TV with only two inputs, one SVideo, one composite. Having a receiver complicates things as you don't necessarily want it on every time you turn on the TV. 

I have an RF switcher and a DD receiver with Svideo & composite connections to the two TV inputs.

It would be simpler to just have an ANT switch on the HDVR2.


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't feel bad. My wife would not let me buy a dish unless she could still watch the TV the "old way" so I have it wired both ways.


----------

